# L’angolo della Storia e della Letteratura



## ThaiBoxer93 (23 Marzo 2020)

Buonasera a tutti. Stiamo affrontando una situazione difficile, in cui tutte le nostre certezze paiono destinate a sgretolarsi sotto il peso dei tempi: la quarantena coatta, per quanto necessaria al contenimento del contagio, ha portato con sé una serie di privazioni che stanno inevitabilmente minando un equilibrio personale costruito con fatica e sacrifici. Se uscire ci è al momento precluso, una possibile via di fuga è dettata dall’immersione in epoche lontane e cruciali per la storia umana: per citare Umberto Eco, “chi legge avrà vissuto 5000 anni: c’era quando Caino uccise Abele, quando Renzo sposò Lucia, quando Leopardi scrisse l’Infinito ... perché la lettura è una immortalità all’indietro”. L’idea di parlare di storia è venuta in seguito a un proficuo scambio con l’amico [MENTION=4427]hakaishin[/MENTION]: vorremmo quindi proporre alcune riflessioni su particolari temi che potrebbero interessare all’utenza. Qualsiasi contributo è ben accetto: ringrazio chi si vorrà unire.
Il primo tema che vorremmo sviscerare è quello relativo all’Impero Romano d’Oriente.


----------



## hakaishin (23 Marzo 2020)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Buonasera a tutti. Stiamo affrontando una situazione difficile, in cui tutte le nostre certezze paiono destinate a sgretolarsi sotto il peso dei tempi: la quarantena coatta, per quanto necessaria al contenimento del contagio, ha portato con sé una serie di privazioni che stanno inevitabilmente minando un equilibrio personale costruito con fatica e sacrifici. Se uscire ci è al momento precluso, una possibile via di fuga è dettata dall’immersione in epoche lontane e cruciali per la storia umana: per citare Umberto Eco, “chi legge avrà vissuto 5000 anni: c’era quando Caino uccise Abele, quando Renzo sposò Lucia, quando Leopardi scrisse l’Infinito ... perché la lettura è una immortalità all’indietro”. L’idea di parlare di storia è venuta in seguito a un proficuo scambio con l’amico [MENTION=4427]hakaishin[/MENTION]: vorremmo quindi proporre alcune riflessioni su particolari temi che potrebbero interessare all’utenza. Qualsiasi contributo è ben accetto: ringrazio chi si vorrà unire.
> Il primo tema che vorremmo sviscerare è quello relativo all’Impero Romano d’Oriente.


Grazie mille per aver aperto questo fantastico topic
Parliamo liberamente di storia, letteratura, filosofia ecc...si quello che vi aggrada di più insomma 

Nel topic sui tedeschi, stavamo dicendo che il sacro romano impero non era né sacro, ne impero (almeno legalmente), ne ROMANO (soprattutto). Il tutto deriva dall’eterno complesso di inferiorità germanico verso ciò che era Roma. Non c’è nessuno fondamento storico ne legale in questa pretesa. Le tribù germaniche erano state prima foederati (alleati) di Roma e poi via via nemiche fino a fare crollare la parte occidentale dell’impero. Si apre il periodo dei regni romano-barbarici che hanno sostituito Roma e colmato il vuoto di potere formatosi. Alla caduta di Roma, Odoacre re degli Eruli (di stirpe germanica) depone l’ultimo fantoccio-imperatore Romano, Romolo Augustolo (simpatico notare che Roma nasce con Romolo e muore con Romolo) e manda le insegne del potere e la corona a Zenone, imperatore d’oriente e unico vero, legittimo sovrano. Odoacre viene riconosciuto Patrizio di Roma e “formalmente” sottomesso all’autorità imperiale (de facto era un re indipendente). Odoacre segna la sua fine quando si autoproclama Re d’Italia. Ecco che in questo momento l’autorità imperiale è sempre quella romana, in questo caso orientale. Legalmente non è cambiato nulla e la stessa chiesa riconosce quale unico imperatore per diritto divino l’imperatore d’Oriente. L’Italia e l’Europa sono sottomesse al dominio germanico fino a quando Giustiniano I, con la restauratio imperii cerca di riconquistare i territori occidentali: è l’ultimo sussulto di Roma imperiale. Giustiniano non riuscirà a riconquistare tutta la parte occidentale ma ci arriva vivcino, riprende l’Italia, parte dell’Africa, illiria, pannonia e parte della Spagna. Giustiniano è per questo motivo e per altri quale la codificazione del diritto, l’ultimo grande imperatore Romano. 
Seppur a poco a poco i territori occidentali vengono persi, l’autorità imperiale Romana non è mai messa in discussione: l’impero è universale e voluto da Dio, tutto gli altri regnanti sono sottomessi formalmente all’imperatore. Come sapete, la storia cambia nella notte di Natale dell’800, con l’incoronazione di Carlo Magno a imperatore da parte di papa Leone III.

Incominciamo da qui


----------



## gabri65 (23 Marzo 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Grazie mille per aver aperto questo fantastico topic
> Parliamo liberamente di storia, letteratura, filosofia ecc...si quello che vi aggrada di più insomma
> 
> Nel topic sui tedeschi, stavamo dicendo che il sacro romano impero non era né sacro, ne impero (almeno legalmente), ne ROMANO (soprattutto). Il tutto deriva dall’eterno complesso di inferiorità germanico verso ciò che era Roma. Non c’è nessuno fondamento storico ne legale in questa pretesa. Le tribù germaniche erano state prima foederati (alleati) di Roma e poi via via nemiche fino a fare crollare la parte occidentale dell’impero. Si apre il periodo dei regni romano-barbarici che hanno sostituito Roma e colmato il vuoto di potere formatosi. Alla caduta di Roma, Odoacre re degli Eruli (di stirpe germanica) depone l’ultimo fantoccio-imperatore Romano, Romolo Augustolo (simpatico notare che Roma nasce con Romolo e muore con Romolo) e manda le insegne del potere e la corona a Zenone, imperatore d’oriente e unico vero, legittimo sovrano. Odoacre viene riconosciuto Patrizio di Roma e “formalmente” sottomesso all’autorità imperiale (de facto era un re indipendente). Odoacre segna la sua fine quando si autoproclama Re d’Italia. Ecco che in questo momento l’autorità imperiale è sempre quella romana, in questo caso orientale. Legalmente non è cambiato nulla e la stessa chiesa riconosce quale unico imperatore per diritto divino l’imperatore d’Oriente. L’Italia e l’Europa sono sottomesse al dominio germanico fino a quando Giustiniano I, con la restauratio imperii cerca di riconquistare i territori occidentali: è l’ultimo sussulto di Roma imperiale. Giustiniano non riuscirà a riconquistare tutta la parte occidentale ma ci arriva vivcino, riprende l’Italia, parte dell’Africa, illiria, pannonia e parte della Spagna. Giustiniano è per questo motivo e per altri quale la codificazione del diritto, l’ultimo grande imperatore Romano.
> ...



Benissimo.

Una umile piccola curiosità che non tutti possono sapere: si sente sempre nominare "Terzo Reich" quando si parla della germania nazista. Ebbene il "Primo Reich" corrisponde proprio al Sacro Romano Impero (anni 962-1806). Il "Secondo Reich" è invece sinonimo dell'Impero tedesco dal 1871 al 1918.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (23 Marzo 2020)

La notte di Natale dell’800 è una data cruciale nel rapporti fra l’Occidente latino-germanico e l’Oriente bizantino: con l’incoronazione di Carlo a imperatore del Sacro Romano Impero, un’entità statale voluta anche dal papato per ragioni di natura politica, la percezione stessa che l’Europa ha dell’Impero d’Oriente cambia. Gli stessi uomini che un tempo, e a ragione, erano considerati gli eredi dell’antica Roma ora diventano “Greci”. Perché si sceglie questo nome, sintomo di un malcelato disprezzo? Bisogna fare un passo dietro e tornare al 610: Eraclio, salito al trono di Costantinopoli dopo la vittoriosa rivolta contro Foca, dichiara il greco lingua ufficiale di Stato. Con questa sua decisione, Eraclio ratifica ciò che da tempo era ormai sotto gli occhi di tutti: l’anima culturale dell’impero era greca. Con questo imperatore abbiamo la conclusione del passaggio dallo stato tardo-romano allo stato medievale che contraddistinguerà Bisanzio per tutto l’evo di mezzo (si veda la nascita delle circoscrizioni territoriali dei themata secondo la ricostruzione classica di Ostrogorsky). L’essere culturalmente greca, però, non preclude alla città sul Bosforo di sentirsi la “Nea Rhomi” e ha tutto il diritto di considerarsi tale: se l’atto di fondazione del Sacro Romano Impero non ha alcun fondamento giuridico, la nascita di Bisanzio va collocata in un mondo interamente romano con Costantino prima e Teodosio poi. L’idea di ricostruire l’antico Impero Romano, i cui territori Bisanzio considera come suo inalienabile possesso, permea la politica estera degli imperatori d’Oriente dal 476 al 1453. 
Questo è ciò che, a mio parere, rende straordinaria Costantinopoli: fusione fra spirito politico romano e spirito culturale greco. Mi piace inoltre pensare che quando Dante scriveva la Commedia, l’Impero Romano era a lui più vicino di quanto egli stesso credesse.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (23 Marzo 2020)

Dal momento che stiamo analizzando episodi che ebbero luogo nell’VIII secolo, vorrei aggiungere un’informazione che troppo spesso viene sottovalutata. Nel 732 la cavalleria franca guidata da Carlo Martello ebbe la meglio sugli Arabi a Poitiers, arginando l’espansionismo islamico in Europa: ebbene, alla resistenza della cultura occidentale contribuì in modo più che significativo Bisanzio, che resistette alle tecniche poliorcetiche delle truppe arabe in ben due occasioni (674 e 717-718). Insomma, se l’Europa non è stata travolta dagli eserciti islamici lo si deve anche ai Romani d’Oriente.


----------



## 7vinte (23 Marzo 2020)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Dal momento che stiamo analizzando episodi che ebbero luogo nell’VIII secolo, vorrei aggiungere un’informazione che troppo spesso viene sottovalutata. Nel 732 la cavalleria franca guidata da Carlo Martello ebbe la meglio sugli Arabi a Poitiers, arginando l’espansionismo islamico in Europa: ebbene, alla resistenza della cultura occidentale contribuì in modo più che significativo Bisanzio, che resistette alle tecniche poliorcetiche delle truppe arabe in ben due occasioni (674 e 717-718). Insomma, se l’Europa non è stata travolta dagli eserciti islamici lo si deve anche ai Romani d’Oriente.



Assolutamente, è un particolare spesso dimenticato. 
Bellissimo topic comunque


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (23 Marzo 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Benissimo.
> 
> Una umile piccola curiosità che non tutti possono sapere: si sente sempre nominare "Terzo Reich" quando si parla della germania nazista. Ebbene il "Primo Reich" corrisponde proprio al Sacro Romano Impero (anni 962-1806). Il "Secondo Reich" è invece sinonimo dell'Impero tedesco dal 1871 al 1918.





7vinte ha scritto:


> Assolutamente, è un particolare spesso dimenticato.
> Bellissimo topic comunque



Grazie mille. Per noi è davvero un piacere parlare di storia, letteratura, filosofia e ogni intervento è apprezzato.


----------



## hakaishin (24 Marzo 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Benissimo.
> 
> Una umile piccola curiosità che non tutti possono sapere: si sente sempre nominare "Terzo Reich" quando si parla della germania nazista. Ebbene il "Primo Reich" corrisponde proprio al Sacro Romano Impero (anni 962-1806). Il "Secondo Reich" è invece sinonimo dell'Impero tedesco dal 1871 al 1918.


Certo, i Reich tedeschi sono il RSI e l’impero tedesco. Poi il terzo Reich sarebbe quello nazista. 
La parola Reich è ambigua perchè non indica necessariamente un regno ma uno stato abbastanza grosso e importante ma non definito


----------



## hakaishin (24 Marzo 2020)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> La notte di Natale dell’800 è una data cruciale nel rapporti fra l’Occidente latino-germanico e l’Oriente bizantino: con l’incoronazione di Carlo a imperatore del Sacro Romano Impero, un’entità statale voluta anche dal papato per ragioni di natura politica, la percezione stessa che l’Europa ha dell’Impero d’Oriente cambia. Gli stessi uomini che un tempo, e a ragione, erano considerati gli eredi dell’antica Roma ora diventano “Greci”. Perché si sceglie questo nome, sintomo di un malcelato disprezzo? Bisogna fare un passo dietro e tornare al 610: Eraclio, salito al trono di Costantinopoli dopo la vittoriosa rivolta contro Foca, dichiara il greco lingua ufficiale di Stato. Con questa sua decisione, Eraclio ratifica ciò che da tempo era ormai sotto gli occhi di tutti: l’anima culturale dell’impero era greca. Con questo imperatore abbiamo la conclusione del passaggio dallo stato tardo-romano allo stato medievale che contraddistinguerà Bisanzio per tutto l’evo di mezzo (si veda la nascita delle circoscrizioni territoriali dei themata secondo la ricostruzione classica di Ostrogorsky). L’essere culturalmente greca, però, non preclude alla città sul Bosforo di sentirsi la “Nea Rhomi” e ha tutto il diritto di considerarsi tale: se l’atto di fondazione del Sacro Romano Impero non ha alcun fondamento giuridico, la nascita di Bisanzio va collocata in un mondo interamente romano con Costantino prima e Teodosio poi. L’idea di ricostruire l’antico Impero Romano, i cui territori Bisanzio considera come suo inalienabile possesso, permea la politica estera degli imperatori d’Oriente dal 476 al 1453.
> Questo è ciò che, a mio parere, rende straordinaria Costantinopoli: fusione fra spirito politico romano e spirito culturale greco. Mi piace inoltre pensare che quando Dante scriveva la Commedia, l’Impero Romano era a lui più vicino di quanto egli stesso credesse.



Bene bene. Esattamente.
L’incoronazione di Carlo Magno è abbastanza controversa: alcune fonti sostengono che Carlo non voleva farsi incoronare imperatore e che fu uno stratagemma del papa. Altre fonti dicono invece che Carlo ci si è trovato e ha sfruttato l’occasione. Di fatto si è reso l’uomo più potente del mondo: il suo impero andava dalla Francia, alla Boemia e includeva il nord Italia. Sicuramente questa era una mossa che conveniva soprattutto alla chiesa che ormai intratteneva brutti rapporti con Costantinopoli, poiché l’imperatore è come Cristo in terra e la sua corte rispecchia la corte Angelica in cielo. Questo prevedeva la sottomissione papale all’imperatore poiché non poteva esserci nessuno superiore a lui. Ovviamente la chiesa non poteva sottostare a tale situazione e inoltre l’impero d’Oriente non forniva nessuna difesa e protezione al papa quindi ecco la creazione di un nuovo imperatore. Carlo era formalmente sottomesso al papa che ne aveva fatto il suo “campione della cristianità”. Era una cosa che faceva comodo a tutti insomma. C’è poi inoltre da sottolineare che la chiesa orientale si stava sempre più staccando da Roma che non ne riconosceva lo status di primus Inter Pares, poiché agli albori della chiesa, era stata sancita la pentarchia ovvero la chiesa era divisa in 5 patriarcati uguali: Roma, Costantinopoli, Gerusalemme, Alessandria e Antiochia.
Comunque l’espediente fu quello di considerare Irene non legittima in quanto donna e quindi inabile a governare l’impero. Carlo e i suoi successori comunque, tentarono sempre di farsi riconoscere dall’imperatore romano ma con scarso successo: fu riconosciuto solo una volta mi pare dall’imperatore Niceforo ( non ricordo bene adesso) in cambio di aiuti salvo poi ritirare tutto, tipico dei “Greci”.
Come dici tu da allora i “bizantini” furono chiamati Greci in accezione assolutamente negativa, in quanto stava a significare subdolo, bugiardo, delatore, decadente. Di contro i Romano chiamavano tutti il latini “Franchi” col significato di BARBARO.

Per continuare ciò che dici, ricordiamo che Costantino rifonda l’antica Bisanzio chiamandola Neà Romè ovvero Nuova Roma, che il nome ufficiale della città, chiamata poi colloquialmente Costantinopoli in onore di Costantino. La fondazione, profondamente voluta da Costantino, prevedeva che essa fosse la nuova capitale imperiale e il nuovo centro del mondo e così in effetti fu, anche in virtù del fatto che era più centrale rispetto ai domini dell’impero e più facilmente difendibile.
Non c’è dubbio che essa sia la seconda Roma e legalmente la continuazione dell’unico vero impero romano.


----------



## hakaishin (24 Marzo 2020)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Dal momento che stiamo analizzando episodi che ebbero luogo nell’VIII secolo, vorrei aggiungere un’informazione che troppo spesso viene sottovalutata. Nel 732 la cavalleria franca guidata da Carlo Martello ebbe la meglio sugli Arabi a Poitiers, arginando l’espansionismo islamico in Europa: ebbene, alla resistenza della cultura occidentale contribuì in modo più che significativo Bisanzio, che resistette alle tecniche poliorcetiche delle truppe arabe in ben due occasioni (674 e 717-718). Insomma, se l’Europa non è stata travolta dagli eserciti islamici lo si deve anche ai Romani d’Oriente.



Esatto e mai nessuno fino a Maometto II riuscì ad espugnare mai Costantinopoli. Se l’Europa è quello che è oggi lo dobbiamo prima a Costantinopoli e poi a Vienna. 
Quando Giovanni VIII Paleologo girò l’Europa e l’Italia per cercare aiuto contro gli ottomani ottenne nulla, se non false promesse e umiliazioni. Qui voglio ricordare che nei concili di Basilea e Firenze, Giovanni si sottomette al papa e concorda la riunione delle 2 chiese: l’imperatore tradisce se stesso e il suo popolo in cambio di aiuto che non arriverà mai. Costantinopoli era la porta d’Europa e fu stolto da parte delle nazioni europee lasciarla cadere in mani turche...poi ci servì la battaglia di Lepanto più di 100 anni dopo per debellare la minaccia ottomana...si può notare che storicamente l’Europa è poco lungimirante è assolutamente non adatta a cooperare.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (24 Marzo 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Esatto e mai nessuno fino a Maometto II riuscì ad espugnare mai Costantinopoli. Se l’Europa è quello che è oggi lo dobbiamo prima a Costantinopoli e poi a Vienna.
> Quando Giovanni VIII Paleologo girò l’Europa e l’Italia per cercare aiuto contro gli ottomani ottenne nulla, se non false promesse e umiliazioni. Qui voglio ricordare che nei concili di Basilea e Firenze, Giovanni si sottomette al papa e concorda la riunione delle 2 chiese: l’imperatore tradisce se stesso e il suo popolo in cambio di aiuto che non arriverà mai. Costantinopoli era la porta d’Europa e fu stolto da parte delle nazioni europee lasciarla cadere in mani turche...poi ci servì la battaglia di Lepanto più di 100 anni dopo per debellare la minaccia ottomana...si può notare che storicamente l’Europa è poco lungimirante è assolutamente non adatta a cooperare.



Il tuo intervento ci permette anche di fare una bella digressione sulla IV crociata: come hai giustamente fatto notare, Bisanzio non fu mai conquistata fino all’intervento di Maometto II. La presa dei Latini nel 1203-04 ha infatti caratteristiche sue proprie, essendosi svolta con modalità totalmente diverse e con la connivenza di un principe romano: Alessio IV. L’8 aprile 1195 il padre Isacco II Angelo, in procinto di partire per una guerra contro i Bulgari insieme agli Ungheresi, fu deposto dal trono e accecato per mano del fratello maggiore Alessio III: il destino di Isacco II e del figlio Alessio (IV) fu quindi segnato dal carcere. Alessio (IV), però, qualche anno più tardi riuscì a fuggire e riparò presso Filippo di Svevia, marito della sorella Irene re di Germania dal 1196: questi accolse favorevolmente le pretese al trono di Alessio e si impegnò a intavolare una serie di trattative con i crociati, all’epoca impegnati nella vittoriosa conquista di Zara (1202). Il doge Enrico Dandolo, già da tempo desideroso di estendere la mano veneziana su Costantinopoli, e Bonifacio di Monferrato, capo della spedizione, non poterono che approvare simili richieste. Anche i crociati alla fine si convinsero della bontà dell’operazione: dopotutto, l’aiuto dato ad Alessio (IV) avrebbe consentito loro di intraprendere la guerra santa con maggiori mezzi, garantiti proprio dal futuro imperatore romano. Così, il 17 luglio 1203 i crociati presero Costantinopoli: Alessio III fuggì e Isacco II, cieco, riprese il trono insieme al figlio Alessio IV. La città sul Bosforo era sì nelle mani dei Romani, ma era ormai dipendente dalla forza dei Latini. Nel frattempo scoppiò una ribellione all’interno di Costantinopoli, con la popolazione indignata per il fatto che un principe romano avesse esatto l’aiuto degli odiati Latini per instaurare il potere: Alessio IV, impossibilitato a pagare i crociati che reclamavano il pagamento dei loro servigi e incalzato dalle proteste della sua gente, nel gennaio del 1204 trovò la morte: il suo posto fu preso da Alessio V Ducas, che mise così fine alla dinastia degli Angeli (1185-1204). La minaccia crociata gravava sempre sulla “Nea Rhomi” che il 13 aprile 1204 fu espugnata dagli Occidentali, che diedero avvio a un’occupazione stabile: l’Impero latino di Costantinopoli.
Toccanti le pagine di Niceta Coniata, che vede la distruzione imperante nella “Regina delle città” a causa di militari abilissimi ma rozzi che non esistano a fondere le magnifiche statue di bronzo che decorano Bisanzio per ricavare materiale da spendere per gli usi più sordidi. La IV crociata è per ogni grecista paragonabile a una pugnalata al cuore: tantissime opere dell’antichità greca andarono perdute in questo atto di barbarie e crudeltà, capolavori che andarono perduti per sempre lasciando un vuoto incolmabile nella cultura classica. Anche la successiva presa di Costantinopoli da parte degli Ottomani nel 1453 non è, da questo punto di vista, paragonabile alla IV crociata.


----------



## hakaishin (24 Marzo 2020)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Il tuo intervento ci permette anche di fare una bella digressione sulla IV crociata: come hai giustamente fatto notare, Bisanzio non fu mai conquistata fino all’intervento di Maometto II. La presa dei Latini nel 1203-04 ha infatti caratteristiche sue proprie, essendosi svolta con modalità totalmente diverse e con la connivenza di un principe romano: Alessio IV. L’8 aprile 1195 il padre Isacco II Angelo, in procinto di partire per una guerra contro i Bulgari insieme agli Ungheresi, fu deposto dal trono e accecato per mano del fratello maggiore Alessio III: il destino di Isacco II e del figlio Alessio (IV) fu quindi segnato dal carcere. Alessio (IV), però, qualche anno più tardi riuscì a fuggire e riparò presso Filippo di Svevia, marito della sorella Irene re di Germania dal 1196: questi accolse favorevolmente le pretese al trono di Alessio e si impegnò a intavolare una serie di trattative con i crociati, all’epoca impegnati nella vittoriosa conquista di Zara (1202). Il doge Enrico Dandolo, già da tempo desideroso di estendere la mano veneziana su Costantinopoli, e Bonifacio di Monferrato, capo della spedizione, non poterono che approvare simili richieste. Anche i crociati alla fine si convinsero della bontà dell’operazione: dopotutto, l’aiuto dato ad Alessio (IV) avrebbe consentito loro di intraprendere la guerra santa con maggiori mezzi, garantiti proprio dal futuro imperatore romano. Così, il 17 luglio 1203 i crociati presero Costantinopoli: Alessio III fuggì e Isacco II, cieco, riprese il trono insieme al figlio Alessio IV. La città sul Bosforo era sì nelle mani dei Romani, ma era ormai dipendente dalla forza dei Latini. Nel frattempo scoppiò una ribellione all’interno di Costantinopoli, con la popolazione indignata per il fatto che un principe romano avesse esatto l’aiuto degli odiati Latini per instaurare il potere: Alessio IV, impossibilitato a pagare i crociati che reclamavano il pagamento dei loro servigi e incalzato dalle proteste della sua gente, nel gennaio del 1204 trovò la morte: il suo posto fu preso da Alessio V Ducas, che mise così fine alla dinastia degli Angeli (1185-1204). La minaccia crociata gravava sempre sulla “Nea Rhomi” che il 13 aprile 1204 fu espugnata dagli Occidentali, che diedero avvio a un’occupazione stabile: l’Impero latino di Costantinopoli.
> Toccanti le pagine di Niceta Coniata, che vede la distruzione imperante nella “Regina delle città” a causa di militari abilissimi ma rozzi che non esistano a fondere le magnifiche statue di bronzo che decorano Bisanzio per ricavare materiale da spendere per gli usi più sordidi. La IV crociata è per ogni grecista paragonabile a una pugnalata al cuore: tantissime opere dell’antichità greca andarono perdute in questo atto di barbarie e crudeltà, capolavori che andarono perduti per sempre lasciando un vuoto incolmabile nella cultura classica. Anche la successiva presa di Costantinopoli da parte degli Ottomani nel 1453 non è, da questo punto di vista, paragonabile alla IV crociata.



Ehhh grandissimo spunto..hai dettagliatamente descritto il disastro della IV crociata.
La IV crociata è probabilmente uno degli atti peggiori perpetrati dai crociati e dalla chiesa cattolica : una pseudo crociata farlocca che aveva da sempre come vero scopo, quello di prendere Costantinopoli e strapparla ai “greci” come sempre voluto dai Veneziani, e il tutto fu orchestrato magnificamente dal vecchio doge Enrico Dandolo.
Una tragedia insomma che porta allo scontro tra cristiani e che segnerà l’inizio del declino dell’impero d’Oriente che non riuscirà mai poi ad essere la potenza di una volta. Emergerà però l’ultima grande dinastia: quella dei Paleologi. 
Il saccheggio di Costantinopoli durante la IV crociata fu terribile. Non possiamo dire che la città fu conquistata perché dietro c’erano tutte queste lotte dinastiche e i crociati riuscirono poi ad entrare facilmente. Una volta dentro la devastarono, rubarono di tutto, uccisero e violentarono, aprirono e profanarono le tombe degli imperatori rubando dalle stesse tombe. Aneddoto tra l’altro: i 4 cavalli che adesso stanno a San Marco a Venezia erano i 4 cavalli originali che erano posti sopra l’ingresso dell’ippodromo di Costantinopoli.
Lo stato Romeo si frammentò: proseguì ufficialmente con l’Impero di Nicea con capitale proprio a Nicea e poi si crearono degli Stati nuovi di origini romana come l’impero di Trebisonda con gli ultimi discendenti dei Comneni (Mega Comneni) e il despotato di Epiro.
L’impero latino di Costantinopoli governava più che altro sulla Tracia e non fu mai potente e già nel 1260 cadde e Michele VIII Paleologo rientrò trionfante a Costantinopoli entrando dalla meravigliosa porta d’oro. Lo stato romano comunque rimase debole e fu continuamente divorato dagli ottomani..concludendo la sua vita nel 1453. 
La IV crociata comunque segnò la definitiva rottura tra orientali e occidentali e tra ortodossi e cattolici. Non c’era più possibilità di cooperare. Da qui poi la contestata frase del Mega Duox Luca Notara prima della caduta di Costantinopoli nel 1453: “Meglio il turbante turco che la Mitra papale”. Si disse infatti che aprì le porte agli ottomani
Ma di questo ne parliamo dopo


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (24 Marzo 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ehhh grandissimo spunto..hai dettagliatamente descritto il disastro della IV crociata.
> La IV crociata è probabilmente uno degli atti peggiori perpetrati dai crociati e dalla chiesa cattolica : una pseudo crociata farlocca che aveva da sempre come vero scopo, quello di prendere Costantinopoli e strapparla ai “greci” come sempre voluto dai Veneziani, e il tutto fu orchestrato magnificamente dal vecchio doge Enrico Dandolo.
> Una tragedia insomma che porta allo scontro tra cristiani e che segnerà l’inizio del declino dell’impero d’Oriente che non riuscirà mai poi ad essere la potenza di una volta. Emergerà però l’ultima grande dinastia: quella dei Paleologi.
> Il saccheggio di Costantinopoli durante la IV crociata fu terribile. Non possiamo dire che la città fu conquistata perché dietro c’erano tutte queste lotte dinastiche e i crociati riuscirono poi ad entrare facilmente. Una volta dentro la devastarono, rubarono di tutto, uccisero e violentarono, aprirono e profanarono le tombe degli imperatori rubando dalle stesse tombe. Aneddoto tra l’altro: i 4 cavalli che adesso stanno a San Marco a Venezia erano i 4 cavalli originali che erano posti sopra l’ingresso dell’ippodromo di Costantinopoli.
> ...



Concordo: per quanto affascinante, e per certi versi enigmatica, anch’io lascerei Luca Notara ad altre sedi. Visto che abbiamo più volte sottolineato lo spirito ecumenico che pervadeva la politica estera di Bisanzio, vorrei ora collegarmi a una figura di primissimo livello: Manuele I Comneno e le sue manovre in Italia - è un argomento un po’ lungo e complesso che vorrei diluire in più pillole.
Divenuto imperatore alla morte del padre Giovanni II nel 1143, Manuele si affermò ben presto come uno degli statisti più geniali del suo tempo. Per quanto fosse pervaso dall’idea tipicamente romana per cui Costantinopoli dovesse ergersi a impero “universale”, Manuele adottò i costumi latini a corte e introdusse persino la pratica dei tornei cavallereschi nella capitale; sposò due principesse occidentali (Berta di Sulzbach, cognata di Corrado III di Svevia, e Maria d’Antiochia) e riorganizzò il palazzo delle Blachernae sul Corno d’Oro. È quindi naturale che gli interessi di Manuele fossero diretti verso il mondo latino, dove nella notte di Natale del 1130 il normanno Ruggero II era stato incoronato re di Sicilia dall’antipapa Anacleto II. Insomma, aspirazioni universalistiche, uno spiccato filo-occidentalismo e l’affermazione dei Normanni sull’isola di Trinacria - che controllavano già dal 1091, anno della conquista di Noto - finirono inevitabilmente per condizionare la politica di Manuele. Per dare sostanza al progetto anti-normanno, l’imperatore romano si avvicinò a Corrado III, re di Germania: la loro cooperazione fu però bruscamente interrotta dall’inizio della II crociata, a cui partecipò anche il dinasta degli Hohenstaufen. La “guerra santa” si concluse con l’ennesimo fallimento dei crociati e questo non poté che giovare a Ruggero II che, approfittando delle dispute tra Manuele e i Latini in Oriente, conquistò Corfù, Corinto e Tebe (1147). Va da sé che la fine della crociata consentì a Manuele di riprendere le fila del discorso con Corrado III, che promise di aiutare Costantinopoli contro i Normanni: nel 1149 una nuova coalizione antinormanna, alla quale si era nel frattempo unità Venezia, consentì ai Romani di riprendersi Corfù. Si volse allora lo sguardo verso l’Italia meridionale. L’invasione romano-tedesca della penisola fu però ostacolata dagli interventi diplomatici di Ruggero II che aizzò contro Manuele Ungheresi e Serbi e contro Corrado III il duca Guelfo VI; nel frattempo Luigi VII re di Francia cercò di dare avvio a una nuova crociata ma il suo intento si scontrò con l’opposizione dei cavalieri francesi. 
Una volta vinti i Guelfi, Corrado III era finalmente pronto a intraprendere la guerra contro i Normanni ma la morte lo colse nel 1152: gli successe il nipote Federico Barbarossa. I rapporti di Manuele con quest’ultimo non furono così buoni: entrambi credevano fermamente nell’universalità dell’impero - concetto questo che in Occidente andava pian piano riaffermandosi con la riscoperta del diritto romano di Giustiniano - e a Federico non piaceva l’idea che un re “greco” avesse mire espansionistiche sull’Italia. Se la “Nea Rhomi” e la Germania avevano dapprima un nemico comune, ora si trovavano a competere fra loro.


----------



## hakaishin (24 Marzo 2020)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Concordo: per quanto affascinante, e per certi versi enigmatica, anch’io lascerei Luca Notara ad altre sedi. Visto che abbiamo più volte sottolineato lo spirito ecumenico che pervadeva la politica estera di Bisanzio, vorrei ora collegarmi a una figura di primissimo livello: Manuele I Comneno e le sue manovre in Italia - è un argomento un po’ lungo e complesso che vorrei diluire in più pillole.
> Divenuto imperatore alla morte del padre Giovanni II nel 1143, Manuele si affermò ben presto come uno degli statisti più geniali del suo tempo. Per quanto fosse pervaso dall’idea tipicamente romana per cui Costantinopoli dovesse ergersi a impero “universale”, Manuele adottò i costumi latini a corte e introdusse persino la pratica dei tornei cavallereschi nella capitale; sposò due principesse occidentali (Berta di Sulzbach, cognata di Corrado III di Svevia, e Maria d’Antiochia) e riorganizzò il palazzo delle Blachernae sul Corno d’Oro. È quindi naturale che gli interessi di Manuele fossero diretti verso il mondo latino, dove nella notte di Natale del 1130 il normanno Ruggero II era stato incoronato re di Sicilia dall’antipapa Anacleto II. Insomma, aspirazioni universalistiche, uno spiccato filo-occidentalismo e l’affermazione dei Normanni sull’isola di Trinacria - che controllavano già dal 1091, anno della conquista di Noto - finirono inevitabilmente per condizionare la politica di Manuele. Per dare sostanza al progetto anti-normanno, l’imperatore romano si avvicinò a Corrado III, re di Germania: la loro cooperazione fu però bruscamente interrotta dall’inizio della II crociata, a cui partecipò anche il dinasta degli Hohenstaufen. La “guerra santa” si concluse con l’ennesimo fallimento dei crociati e questo non poté che giovare a Ruggero II che, approfittando delle dispute tra Manuele e i Latini in Oriente, conquistò Corfù, Corinto e Tebe (1147). Va da sé che la fine della crociata consentì a Manuele di riprendere le fila del discorso con Corrado III, che promise di aiutare Costantinopoli contro i Normanni: nel 1149 una nuova coalizione antinormanna, alla quale si era nel frattempo unità Venezia, consentì ai Romani di riprendersi Corfù. Si volse allora lo sguardo verso l’Italia meridionale. L’invasione romano-tedesca della penisola fu però ostacolata dagli interventi diplomatici di Ruggero II che aizzò contro Manuele Ungheresi e Serbi e contro Corrado III il duca Guelfo VI; nel frattempo Luigi VII re di Francia cercò di dare avvio a una nuova crociata ma il suo intento si scontrò con l’opposizione dei cavalieri francesi.
> Una volta vinti i Guelfi, Corrado III era finalmente pronto a intraprendere la guerra contro i Normanni ma la morte lo colse nel 1152: gli successe il nipote Federico Barbarossa. I rapporti di Manuele con quest’ultimo non furono così buoni: entrambi credevano fermamente nell’universalità dell’impero - concetto questo che in Occidente andava pian piano riaffermandosi con la riscoperta del diritto romano di Giustiniano - e a Federico non piaceva l’idea che un re “greco” avesse mire espansionistiche sull’Italia. Se la “Nea Rhomi” e la Germania avevano dapprima un nemico comune, ora si trovavano a competere fra loro.



Oh tocchiamo anche qui un bell’argomento.
Come dici Manuele I Comneno è stato uno dei personaggi più influenti dell’epoca. Grande statista , eccellente stratega e guerriero tale da essere salutato dal suo popolo il nuovo Akritas (dal poema epico Digenis Akritas).
Forse l’unico Romeo di una certa rilevanza che fosse filolatino, era anche una figura controversa, vedi relazione incestuosa con sua nipote e comportamenti esagerato che a volte ne hanno minato i successi.
Uno dei sui grandi successi fu la guerra di Antiochia, dove riuscì a piegare Rinaldo sottomettendolo al suo volere e riuscì ad avere un’alleanza con Baldovino III re di Gerusalemme. Ricordiamo che Antiochia era stata promessa dai crociati all’imperatore Alessio, fratello di Manuele, che voleva indietro tutti i possedimenti romani in Siria occupati dai turchi. Ovviamente i crociati se ne fregarono e fondarono il principato di Antiochia.
Nel contesto italico, Manuele aiutò il pape e pare che avesse chiesto l’unificazione di Occidente e oriente tramite un’unica corona ma egli stesso sapeva che fosse utopia.
Nella campagna d’Italia, Manuele riuscì ad allearsi con il pape e fu un evento straordinario perché dopo 100 anni dallo scisma d’Oriente 
le due fazioni erano alleate per uno scopo comune. Manuele riuscì a conquistare gran parte del regno di Sicilia (grazie anche ai normanni traditori che si erano rivoltato contro gli Altavilla). Il sogno di Manuele di diventare il solo ed unico imperatore romano stava per realizzarsi ma Guglielmo con un ultimo colpo di coda riesce a sconfiggere i Romei, vanificando tutte le loro vittorie. Guglielmo non ebbe alcuna pietà dei ribelli e dei traditori e rese al suolo Bari salvando solo la chiesa di San Nicola.
Manuele a questo punto, aveva paura di un possibile intervento dell’imperatore germanico in Sicilia, che se avesse vinto avrebbe lui potuto rivendicare l’impero universale e così, Manuele trattò segretamente la pace con Guglielmo di Sicilia...

La dinastia Comnena è forse la più grande dinastia Romea, insieme a quella Macedone.
Gurdando con attenzione la storia dell’impero Romano d’Oriente si nota che è fatta di sliding doors continui e pensi cosa sarebbe stato se..


----------



## Isao (24 Marzo 2020)

Sono contento che avete colto la mia proposta. Vi seguo con interesse.

Domanda da profano: perché il termine "Greco" veniva utilizzato come dispregiativo?


----------



## hakaishin (24 Marzo 2020)

Isao ha scritto:


> Sono contento che avete colto la mia proposta. Vi seguo con interesse.
> 
> Domanda da profano: perché il termine "Greco" veniva utilizzato come dispregiativo?



Perché nel medioevo, per i latini soprattutto germanici era un modo per sminuire l’impero d’oriente, cosi negando le radici storiche con Roma. Ad oriente la cultura, la lingua, i costumi erano ormai greci. Greco per loro era sinonimo di sciatto, subdolo, poco affidabile.
Di contro i Romei e gli orientali ellenizzati, chiamavano i latini Franchi, senza distinzioni e con l’accezione di barbaro


----------



## hakaishin (24 Marzo 2020)

Isao ha scritto:


> Sono contento che avete colto la mia proposta. Vi seguo con interesse.
> 
> Domanda da profano: perché il termine "Greco" veniva utilizzato come dispregiativo?



Perché nel medioevo, per i latini soprattutto germanici era un modo per sminuire l’impero d’oriente, cosi negando le radici storiche con Roma. Ad oriente la cultura, la lingua, i costumi erano ormai greci. Greco per loro era sinonimo di sciatto, subdolo, poco affidabile.
Di contro i Romei e gli orientali ellenizzati, chiamavano i latini Franchi, senza distinzioni e con l’accezione di barbaro


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (24 Marzo 2020)

Isao ha scritto:


> Sono contento che avete colto la mia proposta. Vi seguo con interesse.
> 
> Domanda da profano: perché il termine "Greco" veniva utilizzato come dispregiativo?



Grazie davvero per averci dato l'idea! 
Come ha ottimamente spiegato l'amico hakaishin, la svalutazione del termine "greco" è da imputare a una ragione eminentemente politica: con la nascita del Sacro Romano Impero di Carlo, i Franchi divennero agli occhi degli Occidentali gli eredi di Roma antica e occuparono di fatto il posto che fino ad allora era riservato ai Bizantini. L'Impero d'Oriente subì allora una sorta di declassamento: venne infatti considerato un "Imperium Graecorum", quasi a voler negare ogni legame di Costantinopoli con la sua eredità romana. Si scelse l'etnonimo "greco" perché la lingua e la cultura dell'impero erano pienamente greche - l'ultimo imperatore latinofono che sedette sul trono di Bisanzio fu Giustiniano (527-565). Considera poi che i Greci erano nel Medioevo noti per il loro orgoglio e la loro superbia. Puoi trovarne traccia anche nella "Commedia", quando Dante e Virgilio incontrano Ulisse e Diomede nella bolgia dei consiglieri fraudolenti: "Lascia parlare a me, ch'i' ho concetto/ciò che tu vuoi; ch'ei sarebbero schivi, perch'ei fuor greci, forse del detto tuo" (Inf. XXVI, 73-75).
Una volta finita la discussione su Manuele I, non sarebbe male approfondire la tematica della denominazione dei Greci da Iliade/Odissea fino alla Grecia moderna.


----------



## hakaishin (24 Marzo 2020)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Grazie davvero per averci dato l'idea!
> Come ha ottimamente spiegato l'amico hakaishin, la svalutazione del termine "greco" è da imputare a una ragione eminentemente politica: con la nascita del Sacro Romano Impero di Carlo, i Franchi divennero agli occhi degli Occidentali gli eredi di Roma antica e occuparono di fatto il posto che fino ad allora era riservato ai Bizantini. L'Impero d'Oriente subì allora una sorta di declassamento: venne infatti considerato un "Imperium Graecorum", quasi a voler negare ogni legame di Costantinopoli con la sua eredità romana. Si scelse l'etnonimo "greco" perché la lingua e la cultura dell'impero erano pienamente greche - l'ultimo imperatore latinofono che sedette sul trono di Bisanzio fu Giustiniano (527-565). Considera poi che i Greci erano nel Medioevo noti per il loro orgoglio e la loro superbia. Puoi trovarne traccia anche nella "Commedia", quando Dante e Virgilio incontrano Ulisse e Diomede nella bolgia dei consiglieri fraudolenti: "Lascia parlare a me, ch'i' ho concetto/ciò che tu vuoi; ch'ei sarebbero schivi, perch'ei fuor greci, forse del detto tuo" (Inf. XXVI, 73-75).
> Una volta finita la discussione su Manuele I, non sarebbe male approfondire la tematica della denominazione dei Greci da Iliade/Odissea fino alla Grecia moderna.



Ottimamente spiegato!
Greco per me è sinonimo di cultura, pensiero, arte, bellezza..
Il mondo civilizzato occidentale è figlio della cultura greca classica..non potrà esistere mai il termine greco in accezione negativa. Superbi? Ne avevano ben donde, erano la culla della cultura


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (24 Marzo 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ottimamente spiegato!
> Greco per me è sinonimo di cultura, pensiero, arte, bellezza..
> Il mondo civilizzato occidentale è figlio della cultura greca classica..non potrà esistere mai il termine greco in accezione negativa. Superbi? Ne avevano ben donde, erano la culla della cultura



Non posso che quotare ogni singola parola: al netto della drammatica IV crociata, il mondo greco ci ha dato una serie di capolavori che hanno segnato in modo indelebile la cultura occidentale. Figli della Grecia sono Omero, Esiodo, Archiloco, Saffo, Pericle e l’Atene classica, Menandro, Polibio, Plutarco, Procopio, Niceta, l’Enciclopedia Suda; alla Grecia sono debitori i Settanta, il Nuovo Testamento e Flavio Giuseppe: senza la Grecia (e senza Roma), non ci sarebbe l’Occidente!


----------



## hakaishin (24 Marzo 2020)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Non posso che quotare ogni singola parola: al netto della drammatica IV crociata, il mondo greco ci ha dato una serie di capolavori che hanno segnato in modo indelebile la cultura occidentale. Figli della Grecia sono Omero, Esiodo, Archiloco, Saffo, Pericle e l’Atene classica, Menandro, Polibio, Plutarco, Procopio, Niceta, l’Enciclopedia Suda; alla Grecia sono debitori i Settanta, il Nuovo Testamento e Flavio Giuseppe: senza la Grecia (e senza Roma), non ci sarebbe l’Occidente!



Roma stessa è la prosecuzione della cultura ellenistica, ne ha inglobato schemi, modi, concetti. Alla Grecia si devono certe leggi, la democrazia, l’arte, ecc 
Come dici tu senza il mondo ellenistico non ci sarebbe la nostra cultura.
Ai nomi che ha citato tu, aggiungerei il cardinale Bessarione che da ciò che rimane dell’impero d’oriente migra a Roma, diventa alto prelato della chiesa cattolica e contribuisce alla riscoperta del mondo greco in Occidente, nonché al Rinascimento. Famosa era la sua immensa biblioteca che donò alla repubblica di Venezia, facente parte adesso della Biblioteca Nazionale Marciana. Salvò anche numerosi dotti bizantini scappati dalla conquista di maometto


----------



## hakaishin (24 Marzo 2020)

Come ti dicevo mi diletto a disegnare...


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (24 Marzo 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Roma stessa è la prosecuzione della cultura ellenistica, ne ha inglobato schemi, modi, concetti. Alla Grecia si devono certe leggi, la democrazia, l’arte, ecc
> Come dici tu senza il mondo ellenistico non ci sarebbe la nostra cultura.
> Ai nomi che ha citato tu, aggiungerei il cardinale Bessarione che da ciò che rimane dell’impero d’oriente migra a Roma, diventa alto prelato della chiesa cattolica e contribuisce alla riscoperta del mondo greco in Occidente, nonché al Rinascimento. Famosa era la sua immensa biblioteca che donò alla repubblica di Venezia, facente parte adesso della Biblioteca Nazionale Marciana. Salvò anche numerosi dotti bizantini scappati dalla conquista di maometto



L’importanza cultuale della Grecia venne riconosciuta dalla stessa Roma, come espresso dai celebri versi delle “Epistole” oraziane: “Graecia capta ferum victorem cepit et artes/intulit agresti Latio”. 
Il nome del cardinale Bessarione permette un ulteriore spunto di riflessione circa l’importanza culturale della “Nea Rhomi”. Come dice l’Ostrogorsky nelle pagine conclusive della sua “Storia dell’impero bizantino”, Costantinopoli funse anche da strumento per la conservazione dell’antichità greco-romana: basti pensare che il diritto romano per come è conosciuto in Occidente lo si deve alla riorganizzazione di Triboniano, il più grande giurista dell’epoca giustinianea. Allo stesso modo, la letteratura, la filosofia e la scienza greche giunsero all’Europa umanistico-rinascimentale grazie all’imprescindibile mediazione di Bisanzio e della sua élite culturale che a partire dal XIV si mise a disposizione dei Latini per reintrodurre nei loro territori una conoscenza stabile e concreta della lingua ellenica: il pensiero corre subito a Manuele Crisolora, docente di greco a Firenze dal 1397 al 1401, e ai suoi “Erotemata”, il primo testo che gli Occidentali avevano a disposizione per lo studio della lingua di Omero e Platone. Certo, prima di Crisolora gli Umanisti si erano trovati a lavorare con il monaco calabrese Leonzio Pilato, ma i risultati furono alquanto discutibili.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (24 Marzo 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Come ti dicevo mi diletto a disegnare...



Complimenti: è fatto benissimo, con una cura dei particolari davvero notevole!


----------



## Molenko (24 Marzo 2020)

Scusate se interrompo l’interessantissima discussione a cui avete dato via. Premetto che non sono mai stato un gran lettore, anzi ho sempre preferito passare il mio tempo dilettandomi in altro. Ultimamente, peró, la mia avversione verso la lettura sta diminuendo: sarà che più si diventa grandi e più si sente il bisogno di arricchire le proprie conoscenze, ho iniziato a leggere da un paio di mesi un Giallo che riguarda una vicenda accaduta a fine anni ‘80 nei quartiere della Magliana. Sto quasi per finire questo libro, e già sto pensando al prossimo libro da acquistare, me ne è già stato regalato uno sull’impero di Pablo Escobar, ma in questo momento vorrei leggere altro: qualcuno che mi consiglia un libro che tratti sia di storia che politica?
P.S: so che messa così è una domanda troppo generica, peró è un argomento che vorrei approfondire a tutto tondo, per cui non fatevi problemi a consigliarmene uno.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (25 Marzo 2020)

Molenko ha scritto:


> Scusate se interrompo l’interessantissima discussione a cui avete dato via. Premetto che non sono mai stato un gran lettore, anzi ho sempre preferito passare il mio tempo dilettandomi in altro. Ultimamente, peró, la mia avversione verso la lettura sta diminuendo: sarà che più si diventa grandi e più si sente il bisogno di arricchire le proprie conoscenze, ho iniziato a leggere da un paio di mesi un Giallo che riguarda una vicenda accaduta a fine anni ‘80 nei quartiere della Magliana. Sto quasi per finire questo libro, e già sto pensando al prossimo libro da acquistare, me ne è già stato regalato uno sull’impero di Pablo Escobar, ma in questo momento vorrei leggere altro: qualcuno che mi consiglia un libro che tratti sia di storia che politica?
> P.S: so che messa così è una domanda troppo generica, peró è un argomento che vorrei approfondire a tutto tondo, per cui non fatevi problemi a consigliarmene uno.



Ciao! Nessun problema, figurati. Vorrei solo farti un paio di domande per orientarmi meglio: c’è un genere letterario che preferisci (romanzo, saggio storico, i classici della letteratura et similia)? Quale periodo storico vorresti prendere in esame?


----------



## Molenko (25 Marzo 2020)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Ciao! Nessun problema, figurati. Vorrei solo farti un paio di domande per orientarmi meglio: c’è un genere letterario che preferisci (romanzo, saggio storico, i classici della letteratura et similia)? Quale periodo storico vorresti prendere in esame?


I romanzi alla lunga mi annoiano un po’, preferisco un saggio che racconti, distaccatamente, le vicende.
Sul periodo storico, per cominciare, non ho grosse preferenze, mi affido a te/voi


----------



## hakaishin (25 Marzo 2020)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> L’importanza cultuale della Grecia venne riconosciuta dalla stessa Roma, come espresso dai celebri versi delle “Epistole” oraziane: “Graecia capta ferum victorem cepit et artes/intulit agresti Latio”.
> Il nome del cardinale Bessarione permette un ulteriore spunto di riflessione circa l’importanza culturale della “Nea Rhomi”. Come dice l’Ostrogorsky nelle pagine conclusive della sua “Storia dell’impero bizantino”, Costantinopoli funse anche da strumento per la conservazione dell’antichità greco-romana: basti pensare che il diritto romano per come è conosciuto in Occidente lo si deve alla riorganizzazione di Triboniano, il più grande giurista dell’epoca giustinianea. Allo stesso modo, la letteratura, la filosofia e la scienza greche giunsero all’Europa umanistico-rinascimentale grazie all’imprescindibile mediazione di Bisanzio e della sua élite culturale che a partire dal XIV si mise a disposizione dei Latini per reintrodurre nei loro territori una conoscenza stabile e concreta della lingua ellenica: il pensiero corre subito a Manuele Crisolora, docente di greco a Firenze dal 1397 al 1401, e ai suoi “Erotemata”, il primo testo che gli Occidentali avevano a disposizione per lo studio della lingua di Omero e Platone. Certo, prima di Crisolora gli Umanisti si erano trovati a lavorare con il monaco calabrese Leonzio Pilato, ma i risultati furono alquanto discutibili.



È indubbio che l’eredità culturale che lascia l’impero bizantino è enorme: la riscoperta della scuola neoplatonica, la storiografia, il culto ortodosso in tutta l’europa dell’est, l’alfabeto cirillico e soprattutto come dici tu, il DIRITTO ROMANO con il corpus iuris che è stato il fondamento di legge europeo fino all’epoca delle codificazioni. Diritto romano che è ancora alla base del nostro diritto, soprattutto il diritto civile.

La differenza culturale tra Roma e la grecia classica è enorme: dalla fondazione fino sl periodo dell’alta repubblica,Roma non fa altro che copiare i modelli greci, dall’arte all’architettura fino all’organizzazione militare con la falange oplitica, in parte roba mutuata dagli etruschi che erano a loro volta ellenizzati. Ricordiamoci che la prima opera letteraria romana è datata 267 a.C. Con Livio Andronico. E la produzione letteraria romana è ampiamente basata su quella greca.


----------



## hakaishin (25 Marzo 2020)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Complimenti: è fatto benissimo, con una cura dei particolari davvero notevole!



Grazie mille. A poco a poco ne metterò altro,
Ecco hai notato i particolari: per me sono molto importanti e da qui si può evincere come sia appassionato dalla cultura bizantina e i suoi dettagli.
Sarebbe bello parlare anche della cultura e dei particolari della corte, ci son belli aneddoti da raccontare


----------



## hakaishin (25 Marzo 2020)

Molenko ha scritto:


> I romanzi alla lunga mi annoiano un po’, preferisco un saggio che racconti, distaccatamente, le vicende.
> Sul periodo storico, per cominciare, non ho grosse preferenze, mi affido a te/voi



Beh dacci un’indicazione, la storia è vasta e dipende dal periodo può non piacere..


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (25 Marzo 2020)

Molenko ha scritto:


> I romanzi alla lunga mi annoiano un po’, preferisco un saggio che racconti, distaccatamente, le vicende.
> Sul periodo storico, per cominciare, non ho grosse preferenze, mi affido a te/voi





hakaishin ha scritto:


> Beh dacci un’indicazione, la storia è vasta e dipende dal periodo può non piacere..



Come dice hakaishin, sarebbe meglio anche un’indicazione sul periodo che più ti affascina, così riusciamo a indirizzarti meglio 
Io, da romanista, sarei portato a consigliarti saggi sull’antica Roma!


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (25 Marzo 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Grazie mille. A poco a poco ne metterò altro,
> Ecco hai notato i particolari: per me sono molto importanti e da qui si può evincere come sia appassionato dalla cultura bizantina e i suoi dettagli.
> Sarebbe bello parlare anche della *cultura* e dei *particolari della corte*, ci son belli aneddoti da raccontare



Assolutamente sì! Devo rifornirmi del “De ceremoniis” di Costantino VII Porfirogenito, così da avere una fonte diretta sul tema. Anche la questione della diglossia nel mondo greco merita.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (25 Marzo 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> È indubbio che l’eredità culturale che lascia l’impero bizantino è enorme: la riscoperta della scuola neoplatonica, la storiografia, il culto ortodosso in tutta l’europa dell’est, l’alfabeto cirillico e soprattutto come dici tu, il DIRITTO ROMANO con il corpus iuris che è stato il fondamento di legge europeo fino all’epoca delle codificazioni. Diritto romano che è ancora alla base del nostro diritto, soprattutto il diritto civile.
> 
> La differenza culturale tra Roma e la grecia classica è enorme: dalla fondazione fino sl periodo dell’alta repubblica,Roma non fa altro che copiare i modelli greci, dall’arte all’architettura fino all’organizzazione militare con la falange oplitica, in parte roba mutuata dagli etruschi che erano a loro volta ellenizzati. Ricordiamoci che la prima opera letteraria romana è datata 267 a.C. Con *Livio Andronico*. E la produzione letteraria romana è ampiamente basata su quella greca.



Ecco un altro bel punto. La letteratura latina nasce secoli dopo la fondazione di Roma (753 a.C. secondo la datazione varroniana) con un intellettuale greco di origini tarantine che traduce in latino un testo fondamentale per la grecità antica: l’Odissea di Omero diventa l’Odusia di Livio Andronico, che non si limita a tradurre ma “romanizza” il poema epico per renderlo più confacente ai gusti della classe dirigente dell’Urbe. Nel frattempo, nel mondo ellenistico operano gli Alessandrini e un altro grande poema epico viene alla luce: le Argonautiche di Apollonio Rodio, che a distanza di mezzo millennio intende far rivivere la poesia omerica in un contesto socio-culturale totalmente diverso. Mentre Roma traduce, la Grecia innova.


----------



## hakaishin (25 Marzo 2020)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Come dice hakaishin, sarebbe meglio anche un’indicazione sul periodo che più ti affascina, così riusciamo a indirizzarti meglio
> Io, da romanista, sarei portato a consigliarti saggi sull’antica Roma!


Come letture interessanti direi saggi sull’impero Romano ma anche sula Grecia classica oppure sul periodo ellenistico.
Poi secondo me, letture interessantissime sono i miti greci e i miti nordici


----------



## hakaishin (25 Marzo 2020)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Assolutamente sì! Devo rifornirmi del “De ceremoniis” di Costantino VII Porfirogenito, così da avere una fonte diretta sul tema. Anche la questione della diglossia nel mondo greco merita.



Mamma mia, il de cerimoniis è incredibile. Regola tutta l’etichetta di corte e il de adminiatrando imperii regola l’enorme, elefantiaca burocrazia imperiale.
Domani potremmo parlarne. È davvero interessante, magari uso qualche disegno per spiegare meglio


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (25 Marzo 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Come letture interessanti direi saggi sull’impero Romano ma anche sula Grecia classica oppure sul periodo ellenistico.
> Poi secondo me, letture interessantissime sono i *miti greci* e i miti nordici



D’accordissimo. Nel caso della mitologia greco-romana, non sarebbe neppure sconsigliabile accostarsi direttamente alle fonti classiche: penso alle Metamorfosi di Ovidio, meravigliose, o alla Biblioteca dello Pseudo-Apollodoro, più asciutta a livello linguistico ma ricca di informazioni.


----------



## hakaishin (25 Marzo 2020)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Ecco un altro bel punto. La letteratura latina nasce secoli dopo la fondazione di Roma (753 a.C. secondo la datazione varroniana) con un intellettuale greco di origini tarantine che traduce in latino un testo fondamentale per la grecità antica: l’Odissea di Omero diventa l’Odusia di Livio Andronico, che non si limita a tradurre ma “romanizza” il poema epico per renderlo più confacente ai gusti della classe dirigente dell’Urbe. Nel frattempo, nel mondo ellenistico operano gli Alessandrini e un altro grande poema epico viene alla luce: le Argonautiche di Apollonio Rodio, che a distanza di mezzo millennio intende far rivivere la poesia omerica in un contesto socio-culturale totalmente diverso. Mentre Roma traduce, la Grecia innova.



Appunto, hai centrato il punto: l’enorme differenza culturale tra Roma e la Grecia è lampante. Ma Roma è per secoli( ma fondamentalmente lo è sempre stata) una società guerriera di forte stampo militaristico. Poi man mano che il tempo passa, Roma si evolve, in maniera autonoma e diventa il fulcro del mondo e della cultura europea. Si toccano apici mai visti: eserciti professionisti, armi e tattiche mia viste, forma di governo repubblicana e apparato statale talmente moderno che ancora fa scuola, cultura, arte. È la nascita di Roma caput Mundi.


----------



## hakaishin (25 Marzo 2020)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> D’accordissimo. Nel caso della mitologia greco-romana, non sarebbe neppure sconsigliabile accostarsi direttamente alle fonti classiche: penso alle Metamorfosi di Ovidio, meravigliose, o alla Biblioteca dello Pseudo-Apollodoro, più asciutta a livello linguistico ma ricca di informazioni.


Assolutamente si. Io pensavo ai miti greci di greaves o qualche libro della cantarella (con cui ho fatto diritto greco, meraviglioso)


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (25 Marzo 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Mamma mia, il de cerimoniis è incredibile. Regola tutta l’etichetta di corte e il de adminiatrando imperii regola l’enorme, elefantiaca burocrazia imperiale.
> Domani potremmo parlarne. È davvero interessante, magari uso qualche disegno per spiegare meglio



Sarebbe grandioso. Come ti dicevo, mi piacerebbe anche continuare le pillole su Manuele I, vedere i rapporti politico-culturali tra Bisanzio e l’Italia (con influenze linguistiche del veneziano sul greco) e analizzare il problema della diglossia ellenica.


----------



## hakaishin (25 Marzo 2020)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Sarebbe grandioso. Come ti dicevo, mi piacerebbe anche continuare le pillole su Manuele I, vedere i rapporti politico-culturali tra Bisanzio e l’Italia (con influenze linguistiche del veneziano sul greco) e analizzare il problema della diglossia ellenica.



Possiamo davvero parlare di tutto, con enorme piacere


----------



## Molenko (25 Marzo 2020)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Come dice hakaishin, sarebbe meglio anche un’indicazione sul periodo che più ti affascina, così riusciamo a indirizzarti meglio
> Io, da romanista, sarei portato a consigliarti saggi sull’antica Roma!



Perchè no? Va benissimo anche quel periodo. Quale saggio mi consigli precisamente?


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (25 Marzo 2020)

Molenko ha scritto:


> Perchè no? Va benissimo anche quel periodo. Quale saggio mi consigli precisamente?



Ottimo! Dato che mi dicevi che hai anche interessi di natura politica, ti consiglierei “La rivoluzione romana” di Ronald Syme: tratta del periodo storico che porta alla fine della Repubblica romana e che vede in Marco Antonio e Ottaviano i suoi protagonisti. È un capolavoro e un classico nel suo genere, forse un po’ tecnico in certi punti ma merita.


----------



## sunburn (25 Marzo 2020)

[MENTION=3590]ThaiBoxer93[/MENTION] [MENTION=4427]hakaishin[/MENTION]
Da appassionato “amatoriale”(dopo il liceo ho intrapreso studi e professione diversi), vi suggerirei di dare un taglio differente alla discussione, soffermandovi di più sull’analisi dei fenomeni. A mio parere il fascino della Storia sta nel susseguirsi di eventi analizzabili in una prospettiva, per così dire, multidisciplinare(politica, sociale, economica, culturale ecc) e che si legano idealmente in un rapporto di causa-effetto.
Schematizzando al massimo per farvi capire cosa intendo. Sin dalle origini Roma è stata caratterizzata dalla ricerca di un delicato equilibrio interno fra le diverse componenti della società, equilibrio sempre raggiunto anche a carissimo prezzo(guerre civili ecc)—>per i motivi X, Y, Z a un certo punto la quadra non si trova—>si aggiungono le concause A, B, C—> crisi del III secolo e anarchia militare—>Diocleziano e passaggio dal Principato al Dominato —>tetrarchia—> ecc.

Penso che un approccio del genere potrebbe essere più stimolante per voi e più coinvolgente per altri utenti che potrebbero trovare noioso leggere un elenco di date, personaggi e avvenimenti.

Ps: appena ho un attimo di tempo vi chiederò anche io una consulenza per delle letture che vorrei fare ma sulle quali sono un po’ perplesso...


----------



## hakaishin (25 Marzo 2020)

Diciamo che andiamo più a braccio e abbiamo un approccio storiografico con conseguenza analisi degli eventi... 

Cerchiamo di analizzare gli eventi.
Proveremo anche modi diversi allora


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (25 Marzo 2020)

sunburn ha scritto:


> [MENTION=3590]ThaiBoxer93[/MENTION] [MENTION=4427]hakaishin[/MENTION]
> Da appassionato “amatoriale”(dopo il liceo ho intrapreso studi e professione diversi), vi suggerirei di dare un taglio differente alla discussione, soffermandovi di più sull’analisi dei fenomeni. A mio parere il fascino della Storia sta nel susseguirsi di eventi analizzabili in una prospettiva, per così dire, multidisciplinare(politica, sociale, economica, culturale ecc) e che si legano idealmente in un rapporto di causa-effetto.
> Schematizzando al massimo per farvi capire cosa intendo. Sin dalle origini Roma è stata caratterizzata dalla ricerca di un delicato equilibrio interno fra le diverse componenti della società, equilibrio sempre raggiunto anche a carissimo prezzo(guerre civili ecc)—>per i motivi X, Y, Z a un certo punto la quadra non si trova—>si aggiungono le concause A, B, C—> crisi del III secolo e anarchia militare—>Diocleziano e passaggio dal Principato al Dominato —>tetrarchia—> ecc.
> 
> ...



Ciao. Ogni consiglio finalizzato al miglioramento di questo topic ancora in fase sperimentale è accolto con favore! Vediamo se ho inteso bene il tuo messaggio: chiederesti di accantonare la suddivisione in argomenti alla spicciolata in favore di un’analisi organica di un fenomeno in particolare che contempli tutti i suoi risvolti (sociali, letterari e artistici)? 
Se così fosse, avresti per caso in mente un punto zero da cui partire per la discussione?


----------



## Isao (25 Marzo 2020)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> D’accordissimo. Nel caso della mitologia greco-romana, non sarebbe neppure sconsigliabile accostarsi direttamente alle fonti classiche: penso alle Metamorfosi di Ovidio, meravigliose, o alla Biblioteca dello Pseudo-Apollodoro, più asciutta a livello linguistico ma ricca di informazioni.



Sono sempre stato affascinato dai miti greci. Sono tentato da Le Metamorfosi di Ovidio ma, non avendo avuto una formazione classica, mi chiedo se la lettura sia scorrevole. Grazie


----------



## hakaishin (25 Marzo 2020)

Isao ha scritto:


> Sono sempre stato affascinato dai miti greci. Sono tentato da Le Metamorfosi di Ovidio ma, non avendo avuto una formazione classica, mi chiedo se la lettura sia scorrevole. Grazie



Vai coi miti greci. Spettacolare


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (25 Marzo 2020)

Isao ha scritto:


> Sono sempre stato affascinato dai miti greci. Sono tentato da Le Metamorfosi di Ovidio ma, non avendo avuto una formazione classica, mi chiedo se la lettura sia scorrevole. Grazie



Le Metamorfosi di Ovidio sono un serbatoio mitologico formidabile e vennero usate da Dante nella Commedia come strumento da cui attingere le informazioni più disparate sugli antichi miti classici. Appartengono al genere della poesia epica, ma presentano un impianto strutturale "atipico" che le differenzia da altre opere come l'Eneide. Il mito è trattato con ironia e leggerezza, ma non mancano episodi in cui si raggiunge un tono drammatico, come vedrai nel racconto relativo ad Atteone. 
Ti consiglio assolutamente di leggerle, non te ne pentirai! Potresti prenderti l'edizione Einaudi che riporta il testo latino a fronte, traduzione e un saggio introduttivo a opera di Italo Calvino.


----------



## Isao (25 Marzo 2020)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Le Metamorfosi di Ovidio sono un serbatoio mitologico formidabile e vennero usate da Dante nella Commedia come strumento da cui attingere le informazioni più disparate sugli antichi miti classici. Appartengono al genere della poesia epica, ma presentano un impianto strutturale "atipico" che le differenzia da altre opere come l'Eneide. Il mito è trattato con ironia e leggerezza, ma non mancano episodi in cui si raggiunge un tono drammatico, come vedrai nel racconto relativo ad Atteone.
> Ti consiglio assolutamente di leggerle, non te ne pentirai! Potresti prenderti l'edizione Einaudi che riporta il testo latino a fronte, traduzione e un saggio introduttivo a opera di Italo Calvino.



Grazie delle informazioni. Sull'edizione dubito di prendere quella con il testo in latino in quanto non ho mai studiato veramente il latino in vita mia dunque non riuscirei ad apprezzarne la presenza in un testo.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (25 Marzo 2020)

Isao ha scritto:


> Grazie delle informazioni. Sull'edizione dubito di prendere quella con il testo in latino in quanto non ho mai studiato veramente il latino in vita mia dunque non riuscirei ad apprezzarne la presenza in un testo.



Di niente, figurati! In ogni caso, vedrai che la presenza del latino a fianco del testo italiano non ti disturberà: la traduzione di Bernardini Marzolla è chiara e lineare.


----------



## hakaishin (25 Marzo 2020)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Di niente, figurati! In ogni caso, vedrai che la presenza del latino a fianco del testo italiano non ti disturberà: la traduzione di Bernardini Marzolla è chiara e lineare.



Consiglio anche le storie segrete e la guerra gotica entrambi di procopio


----------



## Tobi (25 Marzo 2020)

Bellissimo topic.
Dalla mesopotamia, passando per la Grecia e per Roma, la cultura è stata esportata in tutto il mondo dalle basi culturali Egiziane, Greche e Romane. Architettura Arte Diritto Economia Filosofia Astronomia. I livello di conoscenza era altissimo altro che primitivi. A conferma che l'uomo non discende da uno scimpanzé, né tanto meno è stato creato da quel Dio Bibblico ritenuto il creatore. Le prove sono cosi evidenti e sotto gli occhi di tutti. Basta solo aprirli.. &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## Molenko (25 Marzo 2020)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Ottimo! Dato che mi dicevi che hai anche interessi di natura politica, ti consiglierei “La rivoluzione romana” di Ronald Syme: tratta del periodo storico che porta alla fine della Repubblica romana e che vede in Marco Antonio e Ottaviano i suoi protagonisti. È un capolavoro e un classico nel suo genere, forse un po’ tecnico in certi punti ma merita.



Ti ringrazio vivamente Thai!


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (25 Marzo 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Consiglio anche le storie segrete e la guerra gotica entrambi di procopio



Ecco, Procopio è un autore troppo spesso sottovalutato, con “La storia delle guerre” che narra in modo dettagliato le campagne militari di Giustiniano a cui lo stesso autore prese parzialmente parte. Fu anche fra le letture storiografiche di una personalità del calibro di Machiavelli, che lo lesse in traduzione assieme ad altri grandi scrittori della grecità antica come Tucidide, Polibio e Plutarco. 
Se non fosse che il tempo a disposizione è poco e il materiale da affrontare assai cospicuo, io inserirei Procopio nei programmi liceali di greco dell’ultimo anno anche se non rientra perfettamente nei limiti cronologici della grecità classica.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (25 Marzo 2020)

Tobi ha scritto:


> *Bellissimo topic*.
> Dalla mesopotamia, passando per la Grecia e per Roma, la cultura è stata esportata in tutto il mondo dalle basi culturali Egiziane, Greche e Romane. Architettura Arte Diritto Economia Filosofia Astronomia. I livello di conoscenza era altissimo altro che primitivi. A conferma che l'uomo non discende da uno scimpanzé, né tanto meno è stato creato da quel Dio Bibblico ritenuto il creatore. Le prove sono cosi evidenti e sotto gli occhi di tutti. Basta solo aprirli.. ��



Grazie, davvero! In effetti, anche la storia del Vicino Oriente antico meriterebbe di essere analizzata, specie in virtù dell’influenza che ebbe sulla Grecia.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (25 Marzo 2020)

Molenko ha scritto:


> Ti ringrazio vivamente Thai!



Ci mancherebbe altro! Se avessi bisogno di altre informazioni o consigli, chiedi pure!


----------



## hakaishin (25 Marzo 2020)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Bellissimo topic.
> Dalla mesopotamia, passando per la Grecia e per Roma, la cultura è stata esportata in tutto il mondo dalle basi culturali Egiziane, Greche e Romane. Architettura Arte Diritto Economia Filosofia Astronomia. I livello di conoscenza era altissimo altro che primitivi. A conferma che l'uomo non discende da uno scimpanzé, né tanto meno è stato creato da quel Dio Bibblico ritenuto il creatore. Le prove sono cosi evidenti e sotto gli occhi di tutti. Basta solo aprirli.. ��



L’evoluzione dell’uomo è straordinaria, ed è stato capace di raggiungere livelli altissimi fin da subito e le varie culture susseguite ne sono la prova


----------



## hakaishin (25 Marzo 2020)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Ecco, Procopio è un autore troppo spesso sottovalutato, con “La storia delle guerre” che narra in modo dettagliato le campagne militari di Giustiniano a cui lo stesso autore prese parzialmente parte. Fu anche fra le letture storiografiche di una personalità del calibro di Machiavelli, che lo lesse in traduzione assieme ad altri grandi scrittori della grecità antica come Tucidide, Polibio e Plutarco.
> Se non fosse che il tempo a disposizione è poco e il materiale da affrontare assai cospicuo, io inserirei Procopio nei programmi liceali di greco dell’ultimo anno anche se non rientra perfettamente nei limiti cronologici della grecità classica.



Magari si studiasse Procopio a scuola. È stato forse l’ultimo grande autore romano.
Hai letto le storie segrete?


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (25 Marzo 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Magari si studiasse Procopio a scuola. È stato forse l’ultimo grande autore romano.
> Hai letto le storie segrete?



Integralmente no, solo qualche stralcio come il celeberrimo ritratto di Giustiniano. Una volta finita l’Odissea in greco, pensavo di dedicarmi alla lettura di un testo storiografico: Erodiano, Cassio Dione e Procopio sono fra gli indiziati.


----------



## hakaishin (25 Marzo 2020)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Integralmente no, solo qualche stralcio come il celeberrimo ritratto di Giustiniano. Una volta finita l’Odissea in greco, pensavo di dedicarmi alla lettura di un testo storiografico: Erodiano, Cassio Dione e Procopio sono fra gli indiziati.



Quando puoi, leggilo tutto. Fa un meraviglioso ritratto di Giustiniano e della sua epoca e invece distrugge Teodora, che Procopio odiava...parteggia dichiaratamente per Belisario, vittima del furore della coppia imperiale. Davvero bellissimo


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (25 Marzo 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Quando puoi, leggilo tutto. Fa un meraviglioso ritratto di Giustiniano e della sua epoca e invece distrugge Teodora, che Procopio odiava...parteggia dichiaratamente per Belisario, vittima del furore della coppia imperiale. Davvero bellissimo



Non mancherò di farlo. Mi intriga anche l’aspetto linguistico di Procopio, il cui greco letterario lascia trasparire un influsso del volgare coevo.


----------



## hakaishin (25 Marzo 2020)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Non mancherò di farlo. Mi intriga anche l’aspetto linguistico di Procopio, il cui greco letterario lascia trasparire un influsso del volgare coevo.



È già un greco medievale che come tu saprai bene non era più quello classico. Lo stile mi piace molto


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (25 Marzo 2020)

Molenko ha scritto:


> Ti ringrazio vivamente Thai!



Se posso intervenire, sulla stessa tematica generale ma più agevole: Giulio Cesare. Il dittatore democratico di Luciano Canfora (il miglior libro su GC che ho letto)


----------



## sunburn (25 Marzo 2020)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Ciao. Ogni consiglio finalizzato al miglioramento di questo topic ancora in fase sperimentale è accolto con favore! Vediamo se ho inteso bene il tuo messaggio: chiederesti di accantonare la suddivisione in argomenti alla spicciolata in favore di un’analisi organica di un fenomeno in particolare che contempli tutti i suoi risvolti (sociali, letterari e artistici)?
> Se così fosse, avresti per caso in mente un punto zero da cui partire per la discussione?


Quello sarebbe il massimo, ma sarebbe anche un lavoro immane e mi rendo conto che sarebbe difficilmente realizzabile su un forum. Più limitatamente proponevo un'analisi, per dirla terra terra, del perché e del per come di un determinato fatto/fenomeno. Per esempio, visto che siete partiti dall'Impero romano d'Oriente, analizzare perché fu possible il mix tra elementi romani e greci, quindi partire dalle influenze culturali greche su Roma, dall'invio in Grecia della commissione per studiare le leggi nell'ambito della redazione delle XII Tavole, passando per il famoso "Graecia capta ferum victorem cepit" ecc.

Comunque, potreste valutare con [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] l'apertura di una sezione culturale in modo da poter trattare in modo più ordinato e organico i vari argomenti(con una singola discussione c'è il rischio che i vostri ottimi contributi si disperdano nelle varie pagine).


----------



## sunburn (25 Marzo 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Diciamo che andiamo più a braccio e abbiamo un approccio storiografico con conseguenza analisi degli eventi...
> 
> Cerchiamo di analizzare gli eventi.
> Proveremo anche modi diversi allora


Non era un critica, eh. A me piace molto anche conoscere singoli eventi o episodi. Però la storiografia non è solo narrazione dei fatti. So che molti trovano la Storia "noiosa" perché abituati all'impostazione, che va per la maggiore, dell'insegnamento scolastico che prevede spesso un elenco di date fine a se stesso. 
Per capirci, se io dico "nel 212 dC Caracalla emanò la Constitutio Antoninana con la quale estese la cittadinanza a tutti gli abitanti dell'Impero"(tranne a quei poracci dei dediticii ) tu e io conosciamo cause, conseguenze e rilevanza dell'evento, ma chi non è particolarmente interessato alla Storia pensa "e sti razzi?", fa uno sbadiglio e domani se l'è già dimenticato.


----------



## hakaishin (25 Marzo 2020)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Non era un critica, eh. A me piace molto anche conoscere singoli eventi o episodi. Però la storiografia non è solo narrazione dei fatti. So che molti trovano la Storia "noiosa" perché abituati all'impostazione, che va per la maggiore, dell'insegnamento scolastico che prevede spesso un elenco di date fine a se stesso.
> Per capirci, se io dico "nel 212 dC Caracalla emanò la Constitutio Antoninana con la quale estese la cittadinanza a tutti gli abitanti dell'Impero"(tranne a quei poracci dei dediticii ) tu e io conosciamo cause, conseguenze e rilevanza dell'evento, ma chi non è particolarmente interessato alla Storia pensa "e sti razzi?", fa uno sbadiglio e domani se l'è già dimenticato.



Ho capito cosa intendi e so che la tua non era una critica 
Anzi ti ringrazio per il consiglio e il contributo.
Comunque si, in un forum non è facilissimo parlare di storia


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (25 Marzo 2020)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Quello sarebbe il massimo, ma sarebbe anche un lavoro immane e mi rendo conto che sarebbe difficilmente realizzabile su un forum. Più limitatamente proponevo un'analisi, per dirla terra terra, del perché e del per come di un determinato fatto/fenomeno. Per esempio, visto che siete partiti dall'Impero romano d'Oriente, *analizzare perché fu possible il mix tra elementi romani e greci*, quindi partire dalle influenze culturali greche su Roma, dall'invio in Grecia della commissione per studiare le leggi nell'ambito della redazione delle XII Tavole, passando per il famoso "Graecia capta ferum victorem cepit" ecc.
> 
> Comunque, potreste valutare con [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] l'apertura di una sezione culturale in modo da poter trattare in modo più ordinato e organico i vari argomenti(con una singola discussione c'è il rischio che i vostri ottimi contributi si disperdano nelle varie pagine).



Mi piace molto il tema che hai proposto, sarebbe indubbiamente stimolante poterlo trattare! Il parere di [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] è fondamentale per il “futuro” di questa rubrica.


----------



## hakaishin (25 Marzo 2020)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Mi piace molto il tema che hai proposto, sarebbe indubbiamente stimolante poterlo trattare! Il parere di [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] è fondamentale per il “futuro” di questa rubrica.



Direi più tardi di analizzare questo tema e poi mi piacerebbe parlare dalla corte imperiale e dei costumi


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (25 Marzo 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Direi più tardi di analizzare questo tema e poi mi piacerebbe parlare dalla corte imperiale e dei costumi



Perfetto! Ne abbiamo di materiale su cui operare


----------



## admin (25 Marzo 2020)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Mi piace molto il tema che hai proposto, sarebbe indubbiamente stimolante poterlo trattare! Il parere di @Admin è fondamentale per il “futuro” di questa rubrica.



Ciao ragazzi, potete aprire tutti i topic che volete proprio in questa sezione, che si chiama "Arte, cultura e spettacolo"


----------



## hakaishin (25 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ciao ragazzi, potete aprire tutti i topic che volete proprio in questa sezione, che si chiama "Arte, cultura e spettacolo"



Grazie!


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (26 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ciao ragazzi, potete aprire tutti i topic che volete proprio in questa sezione, che si chiama "Arte, cultura e spettacolo"



Grazie mille


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (29 Marzo 2020)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Buonasera a tutti. Stiamo affrontando una situazione difficile, in cui tutte le nostre certezze paiono destinate a sgretolarsi sotto il peso dei tempi: la quarantena coatta, per quanto necessaria al contenimento del contagio, ha portato con sé una serie di privazioni che stanno inevitabilmente minando un equilibrio personale costruito con fatica e sacrifici. Se uscire ci è al momento precluso, una possibile via di fuga è dettata dall’immersione in epoche lontane e cruciali per la storia umana: per citare Umberto Eco, “chi legge avrà vissuto 5000 anni: c’era quando Caino uccise Abele, quando Renzo sposò Lucia, quando Leopardi scrisse l’Infinito ... perché la lettura è una immortalità all’indietro”. L’idea di parlare di storia è venuta in seguito a un proficuo scambio con l’amico [MENTION=4427]hakaishin[/MENTION]: vorremmo quindi proporre alcune riflessioni su particolari temi che potrebbero interessare all’utenza. Qualsiasi contributo è ben accetto: ringrazio chi si vorrà unire.
> Il primo tema che vorremmo sviscerare è quello relativo all’*Impero Romano d’Oriente*.



A proposito di Bisanzio e pandemia vi suggerisco questo libro: "Plague and the End of Antiquity"
( essendo in pdf potete mettervelo nel kindl)
può essere utile anche per inquadrare meglio l'epoca che stiamo vivendo.
Non ho trovato una versione tradotta.

http : // www .academia. dk/MedHist/Sygdomme/Pest/PDF/Plague_and_the_End_of_Antiquity.pdf


----------



## hakaishin (29 Marzo 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> A proposito di Bisanzio e pandemia vi suggerisco questo libro: "Plague and the End of Antiquity"
> ( essendo in pdf potete mettervelo nel kindl)
> può essere utile anche per inquadrare meglio l'epoca che stiamo vivendo.
> Non ho trovato una versione tradotta.
> ...



Grazie per il consiglio!


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (29 Marzo 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> A proposito di Bisanzio e pandemia vi suggerisco questo libro: "Plague and the End of Antiquity"
> ( essendo in pdf potete mettervelo nel kindl)
> può essere utile anche per inquadrare meglio l'epoca che stiamo vivendo.
> Non ho trovato una versione tradotta.
> ...



Grazie per il consiglio! Quando si parla di pandemie che hanno colpito il continente europeo nel corso della sua storia ci si sofferma principalmente sulla peste nera del 1348, trascurando di fatto altre che hanno avuto impatti significativi in termini sociali ed economici: una di queste è sicuramente la peste di Giustiniano. Degna di nota è anche la peste antonina, importata a Roma dalle legioni di ritorno dalle campagne partiche, che segnò in modo profondo il volto dell'impero. Sarebbe anche interessante andare a vedere quale malattia sia nasconda dietro a questo termine generico di "peste"!


----------

